# "That one sin..."



## Calvin87 (May 25, 2011)

I seem to always find myself stumbling over the same sin day after day. I pray about it, ask for forgiveness and the strength to endure in my walk, and then find myself right back where I was at the day before. It has become obvious to me, that this particular sin has directly impacted my scripture readings, my prayer life, and my meditation on the Lord. I have found that I even attempt to pray, and am unable to even utter words. I end up standing there in silence, frustrated at myself and dwelling on what seems an inability to overcome this specific temptation. I know that it is sin, I know that it is a transgression of the law. But I still easily fall into that temptation, and then often have little or no remorse about it. I have two questions that I need help with:

1. Why don't I struggle more with this sin, and can an unrepentant heart put that much strain on my prayer life? Even though that "one sin" isn't a characteristic of my entire walk?

2. If I recognize that something is evil, and a transgression of the law, and give intellectual assent to the fact it is wrong, why do I not often feel convicted with Godly remorse which leads to true repentance?


----------



## torstar (May 25, 2011)

Some sins you can easily deal with, others you will be in struggle with for the rest of your life, others fall into the middle area, some never tempt you in the slightest.

I never found asking for forgiveness to be effective. Reflection on and gratitude for God's mercy was a better prayer.

You will have to set aside time to spend in the Word daily, it is a big help. Also things that cause you to fall into sin must be avoided.

You aren't alone.


----------



## rbcbob (May 25, 2011)

The Puritan John Owen had much insight into the subject of Sin and its mortification.

See

Mortification of sin in believers by John Owen


----------



## FCC (May 26, 2011)

Excellent reference Bob! Owen's writings on the mortification of sin should help you Cavlin! Keep up the good fight of faith!


----------



## deleteduser99 (May 26, 2011)

I'll second this recommendation, the Mortification of Sin. It's a powerful work if we take the time to use it.


----------



## Romans922 (May 26, 2011)

Memorize/Meditate on Scripture that opposes that sin. Say it to yourself over and over and over and over. Pray that God would make it true of your life. 

AND read what Owen wrote above (Mortification).


----------



## J. Dean (May 26, 2011)

I can't remember who said it, but it was once said that "For every time you look at your sin, you should look ten times at the cross."


----------



## NB3K (May 26, 2011)

Calvin87 said:


> 1. Why don't I struggle more with this sin, and can an unrepentant heart put that much strain on my prayer life? Even though that "one sin" isn't a characteristic of my entire walk?





Calvin87 said:


> 2. If I recognize that something is evil, and a transgression of the law, and give intellectual assent to the fact it is wrong, why do I not often feel convicted with Godly remorse which leads to true repentance?



Now lets have a look at the Apostle Paul when he was feeling the same way

Rom 7:14 For we know that the law is spiritual, but I am of the flesh, sold under sin. 
Rom 7:15 For I do not understand my own actions. For I do not do what I want, but I do the very thing I hate. 
Rom 7:16 Now if I do what I do not want, I agree with the law, that it is good. 
Rom 7:17 So now it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells within me. 
Rom 7:18 For I know that nothing good dwells in me, that is, in my flesh. For I have the desire to do what is right, but not the ability to carry it out. 
Rom 7:19 For I do not do the good I want, but the evil I do not want is what I keep on doing. 
Rom 7:20 Now if I do what I do not want, it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells within me. 
Rom 7:21 So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. 
Rom 7:22 For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, 
Rom 7:23 but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. 
Rom 7:24 Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? 
Rom 7:25 Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




Calvin87 said:


> "That one sin..."



With me it's never just that "one" sin. Before I understood grace, I was always held captive by the Law. I always used to look at the law and right away all of my sins were always staring me in my face. Satan loves to keep you in this state. He does not want you to look to Christ and His righteous works. But then if you look at the grace of God, you will then have a proper understanding of the law. The Law in one sense is a Big Sign that Points >>>>>>>>>> to Christ!


----------



## jwithnell (May 26, 2011)

I was noticing a pattern of feeling more distant from God and unprepared as we went into the Lord's table each month when if finally dawned on me: the table _is a means of grace_. The further away I am from its occurrence, the further away I am from its strengthening.

I share this to encourage you to consider the prayer you feel unable to pray is exactly the prayer you should be making. God knows about your sin and your struggle, even better than you do. Even if the prayer feels clumsy, dull, without words really, keep throwing yourself upon God and his grace. Will you ever put this sin behind you? There's no way to know. But you can be confident that you will gain strength in prayer, that you are taking it to the only source that can help you? I fully believe this is the case!


----------



## Rufus (May 26, 2011)

I'll be another person to recommend John Owens Mortification of Sin.


----------



## tman (May 26, 2011)

Owen is great on this subject! Paul in Romans 7 is better! I am with you on this matter although I don't know what your sin is; I can promise you that everyone on this forum has a certain sin that they fight daily; and if we were honest a lot more than just one. I am just like you. The only thing I have to hang on to is the fact that Christ took the punishment for all of my sins (even the ones that I haven't done yet, but WILL do), and that His righteousness is accounted to me, therefore God is as pleased with me as He is with Christ because of Christ alone. God takes nothing other than the work of Jesus into account when it comes to how He see us. Lastly, the fact that you are struggling with(and hate) sin should be an encouragement to you, that you are His.


----------



## dudley (May 27, 2011)

nb3k said:


> calvin87 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Why don't i struggle more with this sin, and can an unrepentant heart put that much strain on my prayer life? Even though that "one sin" isn't a characteristic of my entire walk?
> ...


 
Amen my brother ..I agree with you completely


----------



## NB3K (May 27, 2011)

If you believe that God will justify namely forgive the sins of ungodly sinners, than you my friend are one of the Elect in my book. Most people think it's repulsive for the ungodly to be forgiven, but than Jesus never said he came to save good people either!

Rom 4:4 Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. 
Rom 4:5 And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness, 
Rom 4:6 just as David also speaks of the blessing of the one to whom God counts righteousness apart from works: 
Rom 4:7 "Blessed are those whose lawless deeds are forgiven, and whose sins are covered; 
Rom 4:8 blessed is the man against whom the Lord will not count his sin."


----------



## Reformation Monk (May 29, 2011)

To the OP......

Reading is good; especially the Inspired Word, but along with reading, I've found prayer to be especially helpful and especially the Lord's prayer. So here is a list of things that I would recommend that has helped me in my life.

1. What ever habit that your doing that might be an avenue to your temptation, you need to willfully stop it. i.e., the internet, hanging around the wrong people, spending time with a woman out of wedlock.... etc... etc... STOP! Reflect on the Passion of our Lord and the humiliation and pain that He suffered for you and willfully turn away from your temptation in all humiliation and respect for our Lord. 

2. When the enemy and your flesh tempt you, repeat the Lord's prayer, get up and focus on something else, do something else. 

3. Pray about it every day

4. Stay in the Word every day

Remember, if you truly love Christ, then you'll obey His commandments, there will be time of weakness, but if you put your faith and trust in Him, if you humbly submit yourself to him, then you will truly love him and if you truly love him, then you will fight, fight with everything that is in you if you truly love Him and He will help you, He WILL protect you and strengthen you, trust me, He had done it for me! But you need to be serious. 

Please PM me if you want further advice or encouragement. Your not alone. ..... I'll be fasting and praying for you!

Dave


----------



## au5t1n (May 29, 2011)

I've been there. The best advice for me was Christ's advice to cut off your right hand, i.e. you need to take drastic measures. It's time to fast for a day, pray on your knees (physically), and cut yourself off from whatever leads to occurences of this sin, even otherwise benign or neutral things.

I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## Reformation Monk (May 30, 2011)

austinww said:


> I've been there. The best advise for me was Christ's advice to cut of your right hand, i.e. you need to take drastic measures. *It's time to fast for a day*, pray on your knees (physically), and cut yourself off from whatever leads to occurences of this sin, even otherwise benign or neutral things.


 
I absolutely agree with fasting. I know that fasting isn't practiced a lot anymore and or might seem too "Catholic" but it is necessary. Christ tells us that we should be fasting and praying. So if the OP want's to get serious in this struggle of theirs; I fully agree with Austinww on this. 

I would start out trying a half fast and work your way up to a whole fast. Also, start fasting from other things as well... computer, TV etc...etc... this is all a apart of our spiritual warfare.

Finally, as Austinww also mentions.... absolutely pray on your knees when you can. I used to think that it didn't mater what position you were in... until I humbled myself and started to pray while kneeling..... again, that might seem too "Catholic" but it isn't. It's a very good thing to do.


----------



## moral necessity (May 30, 2011)

Calvin87 said:


> I seem to always find myself stumbling over the same sin day after day. I pray about it, ask for forgiveness and the strength to endure in my walk, and then find myself right back where I was at the day before. It has become obvious to me, that this particular sin has directly impacted my scripture readings, my prayer life, and my meditation on the Lord. I have found that I even attempt to pray, and am unable to even utter words. I end up standing there in silence, frustrated at myself and dwelling on what seems an inability to overcome this specific temptation. I know that it is sin, I know that it is a transgression of the law. But I still easily fall into that temptation, and then often have little or no remorse about it. I have two questions that I need help with:
> 
> 1. Why don't I struggle more with this sin, and can an unrepentant heart put that much strain on my prayer life? Even though that "one sin" isn't a characteristic of my entire walk?
> 
> 2. If I recognize that something is evil, and a transgression of the law, and give intellectual assent to the fact it is wrong, why do I not often feel convicted with Godly remorse which leads to true repentance?


 
Times like this remind me of these sorts of prayers of David:

Psalm 13

1"How long wilt thou forget me, O LORD? for ever? how long wilt thou hide thy face from me? 

2How long shall I take counsel in my soul, having sorrow in my heart daily? how long shall mine enemy be exalted over me? 

3Consider and hear me, O LORD my God: lighten mine eyes, lest I sleep the sleep of death; 

4Lest mine enemy say, I have prevailed against him; and those that trouble me rejoice when I am moved. 

5But I have trusted in thy mercy; my heart shall rejoice in thy salvation. 

6I will sing unto the LORD, because he hath dealt bountifully with me."

We constantly experience the waxings and wanings of God's influence over our soul's bondage to sin. He allows our enemy to prevail at times, and he alternately grants us seasons of reprieve. He exercises our faith hereby, and grows our confidence that our connection to Christ through faith is the only sure hope we have of being in God's favor. David's response in these sorts of situations was to remember his confidence in God's mercy towards him (vs.5), and to rejoice in the salavtion He has granted to him (vs.6), and to apply these truths to his outward behavior by singing them with confidence that they are real (vs.6). A dwelling on the favor of God towards us in Christ is strength to our souls, and a contentment during our trials that he leads us through.

Blessings!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2011)

I reviewed and summarized Owen's work on Sin and Temptation and have attached it here: Owen on Sin and Temptation Book Review.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

I think his work is the best on the topic.


----------



## Esther W. (May 30, 2011)

I know that I have struggled in the same manner. As another poster wrote and I concur, it is a means to strengthen our faith and dependence on Christ's faithfulness on our behalf. That we can be so harrassed by a sin, that we intellectually know is wrong, speaks to the strength and victory of our Savoir! I cling to Christ in the midst of unmasked wretchedness over sins seeming victory in my life-for where else can I go? May the grace and victory of Christ always be known to you and testify to your soul of His victory on your behalf!

This link provides some further insight into how godly men have addressed this fight of besetting sin.


----------

